# Geetings from Lincolnshire and a spot of advice wanted



## RosePearl (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, 
After 18 mths of research, we bought our first motorhome last September (Lunar Newstar 58L). After several weekends away and 4 day jaunt to Chatsworth in December, that should have been 2, (we were snowbound for 2 days). We decided that our layout was n't quite what we'd wanted. We have now traded the Newstar in, and bought an Elddis Autoquest 155. Collecting on 20th March from Paignton, Devon. As complete novices at wild camping, myself a bit of a nervous one to boot. Could anyone suggest a 'first-time' location for us. We will be heading back home (to Lincoln) on the Sunday afternoon and ideally looking for somewhere west of Paignton, within a couple of hours driving distance.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the Club, I'm sure someone will be along soon to advise you on a suitable spot and others with plenty of advice about future trips.

tranivanman


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to wildcamping.co.uk - Sorry can't help with a place to park up for the night but I am sure somebody will be along soon to help. Hope you enjoy the freedom of the open road.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 7, 2011)

RosePearl said:


> Could anyone suggest a 'first-time' location for us. We will be heading back home (to Lincoln) on the Sunday afternoon and ideally looking for somewhere west of Paignton, within a couple of hours driving distance.


 
Welcome 

I hope you mean north or east of Paignton ... west will take you out into the Atlantic!

Are you heading back along the M5 or the A30/303?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Tbear (Mar 7, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> Welcome
> 
> I hope you mean north or east of Paignton ... west will take you out into the Atlantic!
> 
> ...


 
Chris,

You got your map the right way up. You can head about 50 miles west from Paignton before you get your feet wet.

Richard


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 7, 2011)

Originally Posted by Canalsman 
Welcome 

I hope you mean north or east of Paignton ... west will take you out into the Atlantic!

Are you heading back along the M5 or the A30/303?

Regards

Chris



Tbear said:


> Chris,
> 
> You got your map the right way up. You can head about 50 miles west from Paignton before you get your feet wet.
> 
> Richard




All roads lead home in the end  (must check my POIs LOL)


----------



## RosePearl (Mar 7, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> Welcome
> 
> I hope you mean north or east of Paignton ... west will take you out into the Atlantic!
> 
> ...



OOPs yes I did indeed mean East  - M5 I think would be our first option


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 7, 2011)

RosePearl said:


> OOPs yes I did indeed mean East  - M5 I think would be our first option


 
This might do you 51.02479, -3.03497 - Google Maps

It's a car park and picnic site alongside the Bridgwater and Taunton Canal at Creech St Michael - a couple of miles from Junction 25 M5

Regards

Chris


----------



## RosePearl (Mar 24, 2011)

*Thanks to Chris*

Thanks Chris for providing the info on the Creech St Michael picnic site. We had a really quiet night.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 25, 2011)

You're very welcome 

Regards

Chris


----------

